# Snow blower doesn't throw snow far enough:



## Jack S

I have a 1982, John Deere 826, snowblower that throws snow about half the width of the double driveway. Engine, drivetrain and belts are in good repair. Dealer has rebent paddles on the impeller. I spent probably as much money as the machine is worth, but I like this blower. Any Ideas?
Jack S


----------



## Full Throttle

Yeah I hear ya you can make anything a money pit if you want. Only throwing about 8 ft dosnt seem its working right. Do a google on SNOWBLOWER HIGH PERFORMANCE IMPELLER KIT you can come up with some different stuff and opinions. I'm trying a 1/2 inch bigger drive pulley this year roughly 17-18% higher impeller speed. Works excellent in this low lite stuff have to see if I can pull it when the good stuff shows up next month or so


----------



## Ingersoll444

Ya... that doesnt seem right. Is the engine running at the correct speed? A lot of times they are set too low. Bearings starting to get tight?? that will load down the engine. Is there a lot of rust in the housing? 

Im guessing thats a two stage blower right?


----------



## Craftsman 8hp

*check out this video*

This guy puts an impeller kit on his snowblower and it comes back to life. 



You can buy the kit from this website Snowblower Impeller Kit I paid $42 total with shipping delivery was pretty quick I just haven't had time to install it yet. You can make your own kit though with some hard rubber and bolts and some metal sheet.


----------



## ddrink

I'm not sure of the year, but I do the snow blowing for my Grandmother with the same model, it will easily toss the snow all the way across her double wide driveway.

Dan


----------



## HDNewf

Jack S said:


> I have a 1982, John Deere 826, snowblower that throws snow about half the width of the double driveway. Engine, drivetrain and belts are in good repair. Dealer has rebent paddles on the impeller. I spent probably as much money as the machine is worth, but I like this blower. Any Ideas?
> Jack S


Hello Jack S, I'm HDNewf from the Home Depot out of Chicago. Old or not, that's a nice big 10HP machine you have.

+1 Ingersoll444
You should not have to do a "HiPerf mod" your 826 for it to throw snow a lot farther than 8 feet. Engine speed, loose belt or an impeller problem are likely suspects. Why did the dealer "re-bend" the impeller rather than replace it?
Seems odd they let it out of the shop in a poor working condition.

In any event, you can check for a loose belt simply by removing the cover at the front of the engine. If it has run for a while like this you will see the glaze on the belt from slippage. Engine speed you will know by sound. That leaves the "re-bent" impeller.

I hope this helps.

HDNewf


----------



## cosito

engine speed, loose belts or impeller problems. thanks a million bud... thanks for taking your time to write the probable cause.


----------

